# SE-R headlights



## Maximabeast (Sep 9, 2006)

I am trying to change the bulbs on my SE-R's headlights. When I unscrew everything for some reason it does not want to come out. Help please!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Maximabeast (Sep 9, 2006)

Just to clarify, the HID bulbs are the ones I want to replace.


----------



## turboed alti (Sep 9, 2006)

on my altima there was a little springy wire that had to be pushed down and backward for it to come out


----------



## turboed alti (Sep 9, 2006)

it went up throught ia little hole in the plastic ring right above where the headlight was supposed to come out


----------



## Maximabeast (Sep 9, 2006)

did u have to unscrew anything else besides the two screws that hold it in?


----------



## Maximabeast (Sep 9, 2006)

come on guys anymore ideas??


----------

